# Castor and Pollux Natural Ultramix



## LizIsLame (Jul 2, 2012)

Has anyone tried Castor and Pollux Natural Ultramix dog food? It's ranked 5 stars on the dog food advisor. I'm thinking of trying their puppy blend for Otto when we bring him home. Any opinions on it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lunamarz_31 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am a faithful user of this brand! Been feeding this (on&off, as part of rotation diet), for about 2 years and I am very pleased!

I feed both the Organix and Ultramix lines, the Organix lines emphasizes on using organic ingredients where the Ultramix, even though not categorized as organic, uses natural and high quality ingredients. 
Both are available in grain-free formula, and Muffin is currently on the Ultramix grain-free.

No recalls that I have heard of, and the company is reputable. Made in USA too! Highly recommended!


----------



## LizIsLame (Jul 2, 2012)

Okay awesome! Thank you so much! I know everyone on here reccomends Orijin but I wanted something I could buy in person instead of having it shipped every week.


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm reviving this thread to see if anyone has further comments on Castor and Pollux Grain-Free. I'm thinking of trying some for DD. Thank you.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly has tried the Duck and liked it, but Molly can eat any kibble without a problem, and we change kibble brands/proteins often, so I can't tell if it had any long term effects! It does fit my criteria for a 'quality' kibble though!


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

Thank you. How big are the kibble pieces? DD is 4 lbs, and likely to be 6-7 lbs as an adult, so smaller is better. Fromm's and I and Love and You are nice and small. I get the impression Castor and Pollux is a little bigger, but I'm not sure how much so. If it's small enough for her, I welcome adding more variety to her diet.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I can't tell you if the size is comparable to Fromm or IALAY, but it is a small kibble. Molly can't chew lrg kibble as she is missing some premolars (genetic) but this kibble was small enough.............


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

Thank you. I may give the duck a try.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It looks better than most I'd say. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

In my experience, all of my dogs (4 at the time) had diarrhea from it. I was very excited to try it because it seems like a "good" food. Just no luck with it here.


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

So sorry to hear that your dogs got sick! It's a bummer to invest in a new food and then be disappointed -- or worse, discover that it's actually bad for your pets. 

It would be nice if the makers of the more expensive foods would sell small sample sizes. Seems like it would be smart marketing, too.

I will probably try the C&P, but start with just a few pieces per day to see how DD handles it. She's doing fine on Fromm's, and really likes I and Love and You, so I don't have to find a new food. It would just be nice to offer her some variety and know that I have options.


----------

